

VA Tech Student Arrested For Posting Perceived Threat Via Yik Yak - doctorshady
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/15/05/04/026257/va-tech-student-arrested-for-posting-perceived-threat-via-yik-yak

======
higherpurpose
> Yik Yak stores the IP address, GPS coordinates and time and date from which
> a message was posted.

Why would an "anonymous" site keep IP addresses, let alone the _GPS
coordinates_?! (why does it even need them?)

